

Bjarne Stroustrup – Object Oriented Programming Without Inheritance – ECOOP 2015 - matt_d
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcpSLRpOMJM

======
matt_d
Abstract: Object-oriented programming is often characterized as encapsulation
plus polymorphism plus inheritance. The original Simula67 demonstrated that we
could do without encapsulation and Kristen Nygaard insisted that some OOP
could be done without inheritance. I present generic programming as providing
encapsulation plus polymorphism. In C++, this view is directly supported by
language facilities, such as classes, templates and (only recently) concepts.
I show a range of type-and-resource-safe techniques covering a wide range of
applications including containers, algebraic concepts, and numerical and non-
numerical algorithms.

Source:
[http://drops.dagstuhl.de/opus/volltexte/2015/5212/](http://drops.dagstuhl.de/opus/volltexte/2015/5212/)

